# Invited to meeting with Independent Review Panel



## cathy .. (2 Jun 2016)

Could anyone recommend a solicitor that would attend a meeting with irp they have said they may want meeting with us and we can bring legal representation ,does anyone have any idea what meeting entails , has anyone been to one??? Is it a good sign ? Would love to hear from anyone who attended such meeting please


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jun 2016)

Hi cathy 

At a meeting of the Independent Review Panel, I think that someone like Padraic Kissane would be more useful than legal representation.  

Most solicitors don't really understand the issues.  If you do want to use a solicitor, Anthony Joyce has done some work in this area.

Brendan


----------



## cathy .. (2 Jun 2016)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi cathy
> 
> At a meeting of the Independent Review Panel, I think that someone like Padraic Kissane would be more useful than legal representation.
> 
> ...


Tks brendan would u have any contact details for padraic


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jun 2016)

* Contact Us *
If you would like advice on the options available to you based on your particular circumstances, please contact us for an appointment.

Tell us where you want to be Financially, and we will show you how to get there.

Call us on *(0)1 205 1305* or email *info@padraickissane.ie*

*Padraic Kissane Financial Services* 
Unit A3 
Nutgrove Office Park 
Rathfarnham 
Dublin 14


----------

